# What kind of heater should I use?



## songbee (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I had two pet doves that I keep in the backyard in a loft. Recently, one died because it was too cold at night, so I have decided to get a heater for the other to keep it warm. Does anyone have any suggestions on what kind of heater I could use?

Thanks!


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

songbee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had two pet doves that I keep in the backyard in a loft. Recently, one died because it was too cold at night, so I have decided to get a heater for the other to keep it warm. Does anyone have any suggestions on what kind of heater I could use?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, you can check out some heaters at www.foyspetsupplies.com in the search box type in heaters


----------



## pulsev2 (May 19, 2019)

songbee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had two pet doves that I keep in the backyard in a loft. Recently, one died because it was too cold at night, so I have decided to get a heater for the other to keep it warm. Does anyone have any suggestions on what kind of heater I could use?
> 
> Thanks!


Amazon sells low wattage small animal heater pads that put off a small, safe amount of heat. They also have steel wrapped cords. Around $30


----------

